# Processor family for Turion64 x2?

## audiodef

What processor family should I select in make menuconfig for a Turion64 x2?

----------

## armaoin

Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8

----------

## audiodef

Thanks! That's what I selected, but I wanted to be sure it was the most appropriate choice.

Is there a list somewhere matching actual processors to Linux kernel processor family selections?

----------

